# Locknut literally doesn't move.



## Clerlic (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello! I'm trying to replace the back wheel on my bike, because several spokes suddenly snapped. I bought a new wheel and tools, this locknut removal tool https://img203.imageshack.us/img203/8452/27027l.jpg and a chain whip. I then watched a few videos about replacing a bike cassette and did everything they said, except that my locknut doesn't move at all. 
I've tried heating it up, putting WD-40 on it, tapping the wrench with a hammer with no success.
I've also noticed that the cassette doesn't spin when I try to unscrew the locknut.

So any tips on that? Someone said I should get a bigger wrench, I'm currently using a 15cm one.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

Righty tighty; lefty loosey.


----------



## Clerlic (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, somehow the wheel now does spin when I try to unscrew the locknut, so I do need the chain whip now. But it's still stuck. And yes, I know which way to turn.

EDIT. Ok we opened it by putting the locknut tool in a vice and spinning the wheel.


----------

